# Rescue Me - GTA - Alaskan Harlequin



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 13, 2017)

Meet Alaska, a beautiful 6 year old Alaskan Harlequin. Alaska was surrendered by a family that neglected all her needs. She came to Rescue Angel Society with super long daggers (nails) that were never trimmed. She has 6 broken fingers but has recovered beautifully. Alaska is Calm, curious and such a sweet bunny that is looking for her forever home. This Bluish/Red eye beauty has been spayed and de wormed and is 100% litter trained and ready to enjoy the rest of her short years in a loving home. Contact [email protected] if you are interested in adopting her!


----------

